# Easter Rack of Lamb



## scottyp1292 (Apr 21, 2014)

Took over making the lamb for Easter this year and wanted to do something a little different.  Packed my little Brinkmann Electric Smoker in the car and brought it with to the in-laws for the holiday.













IMG_2345[1].JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Apr 21, 2014






Bought two racks of lamb and did one with a red wine and rosemary marinade and the other with a moroccan style rub:

Red wine - rosemary marinade:

1 cup cabernet

2 tablespoons of dijon

1/4 cup fresh rosemary

5 garlic cloves minced

Sea Salt & Black Pepper to taste

Moroccan Rub

1 teaspoon cumin

1 teaspoon curry powder

1 teaspoon sea salt

1/2 teaspoon pepper

1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1/2 teaspoon nutmeg

Didn't get an after picture because they went too fast.  Both were a hit, I personally liked the moroccan rub, but everyone loved the wine and rosemary.

Put them on the smoker at 225 for about 2 hours using cherry wood.  Finished them off on the grill at a high heat for a minute on each side to get a little bit of a crisp.

I think I started a new tradition!













IMG_2355[1].JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Apr 21, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice looking racks man!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes that all looks lovely! Cheers! - Leah


----------

